# VM Tivo Bugs & Faults Thread [NO DISCUSSION]



## cwaring

Please post brief details of any bugs or faults you find with the new VM/TiVo.

(Please note that this is a NO DISCUSSION thread. Please post only your ideas. This will help VM/Tivo to see them all at-a-glance without having to trawl through a lot of chat.)

Of course, there's no need to repeated something that has already been mentioned 

*MOD EDIT:* Thank you Carl - useful to keep everything in one place if people are looking in for updates. If anybody thinks their report does need discussion then please post a link to a new (or existing) thread for the discussion part. Discussion posts may be removed from this thread!

Please note that this is not an official thread and there is no guarantee that problem will be resolved by simply posting here.


----------



## mikerr

Wishlists are bugged 

- no ability to choose channels via the missing "channels I receive" menu , means any non-specific wishlist will grab nothing but kids programmes and radio 
e.g. category sci-fi = results ben10 and fantastic four cartoons and nothing else


- negative keywords don't work in category only wishlists - though some have reported it sometimes works, but is erratic.
e.g. category sci-fi and title keyword "-FANTASTIC" should filter out "fantastic four" cartoons - it doesn't.


----------



## Brangdon

Sometimes when I change channel via the main TV Guide, it changes on one tuner but actually selects the other. Rebooting fixes it.

Discussion or "me toos" in the Trouble changing channels from Guide thread.


----------



## qwiki

In several places in the menus, it will say to press the back button. This is shown on screen as a round grey button with a curly arrow on it, just like the button on the old S1 remote. However, the back button on the VM remote has a straight arrow.

Not a big problem for those of us who are used to it, but I can imagine the general public wondering where this curly arrow button is.


----------



## Fatbloke

The mini preview screen on the Home page.

I went into the option in settings and turned it off (so I didn't accidentally watch something I was recording). The small box disappeared as expected. 

Later I accidentally hit the button on the remote "small box to full screen" which popped up the small screen again. Checking back in settings, the Tivo said the small screen was still turned off. Jumped back to Home and it was still there. In the end I had to go back into settings, set it to show, then set it not to show before it would finally disappear again.


----------



## jonphil

Freezing and reboots.

Since Tuesday I have had 3 or 4 freezes and reboots. Most happened Tuesday and Wednesday evenings and then settled down, but Sunday evening I had a reboot again.

The only pattern I can see is the days when I have had the freeze is when I have spent a lot of time in the menus looking for programs with the small TV screen off completely.


----------



## redpizza

Twice now, whilst watching a recorded program, rewind gets stuck and you have to rewind all the way to the beginning of the program. No buttons on the remote seems to cancel the rewind.

When trying to watch an On Demand program, if you get the message that your area is busy try later, and you press OK then you get sent back all the way to the main screen - not back to the On Demand selection to try again.


----------



## Zaichik

- if you press a thumb button while watching a recording, the number of thumb symbols doesn't update on the info bar.

- pressing stop during playback of a recording takes you back to the menu but doesn't actually stop the recording - it carries on in the small window.

- sometimes when you set a recording on the internet, you get a message on TiVo saying the programme isn't in the TV guide when it is.


----------



## warrenrb

When signed in to my account on the YouTube app, it doesn't show my 'favourites', just an explanation message of what favourites are, and how to add them on a PC. Subscriptions appear as normal.


----------



## warrenrb

When scrolling up or down vertically in the guide, it occasionally just drops back to live TV for no reason.


----------



## alextegg

I have twice had complete loss of sound on HD Channels where I turn onto an HD channel (e.g. Channel 4 HD) and there's no sound, switch to another and it's fine, back to the original and still no sound. Only curable by a box reboot


----------



## alextegg

Programmed my TiVo remote to turn the TV on/off instead of the TiVo on/off. It works for a while, and then 'forgets' the TV code and returns to TiVo only control. Have done this 3 times now and it keeps losing the capability to turn the TV on/off.

Controlling the volume on my home cinema amp works fine.


----------



## alextegg

Not sure if this is a 'bug' or a feature request, but if you scroll down the TV guide, select a channel, watch for a bit, then press guide, I intuitively expect it to return to that channel in the guide like the S1 did, but it doesn't, it always starts at the top. Annoying if you were in the sports or film section a long way down!


----------



## Tony Hoyle

Sometimes suggestions in the 'discovery bar' show the wrong picture when you highlight them. It looks like some of them don't have a picture on file, so it just uses the one from the programme to the left or right of it.


----------



## tdenson

Fast forward and rewind don't work for radio channels


----------



## Tony Hoyle

Selecting 'My shows' has a 3-5 second delay on it.. that's really noticable when the rest of the UI seems to be reasonably fast.


----------



## doctor.steve

There are some serious issues with the metadata providing the guide currently. Programmes marked as NEW which aren't or repeats (and aren't).


----------



## Zaichik

Subtitles leave a trail of black pixels and lines on the picture, especially if you turn them off when there's one on screen. Usually, turning them on and off again clears the corruption, but I did have to reboot once to get rid of the little buggers.


----------



## John McE

Talking of meta data I recently e-mailed the BBC's "Click" tech program to ask if they could sort out the meta data problem that has always resulted in EVERY episode if this show being recorded (and does exactly the same on the new VirginTIVO). The chap that responded wasn't aware of the problem and told he he'd look into it. Fingers crossed...


----------



## jonphil

We need a way to report guide data issues back to Tribune like we used too?
Tivo can only ever been as good as the guide data it's getting and if that's wrong it leads to all sorts of frustrations and duplicated / missed recordings.


----------



## cwaring

When using YouTube, the sound effects change pitch and this can only be fixed by switching into Standby and back again.


----------



## daz100

Guide data is a big concern.

Slowness of My Shows page. The inconsitency of sound when navigating the menus.

Catch up working as promised in the guide.


----------



## ColinYounger

While recording the Gadget Show on Monday, I time-slipped it by about ten minutes so I could FF through the ads. When I got to the first ad break, I FFd x 2 and the green bar showing how much had been recorded then danced between the first quarter and the half-way marks. i.e. it jumped right and left, very quickly.

Went back to normal when I pressed play. It was quite entertaining, actually.


----------



## daz100

Turned TiVo on today and lights were on but no sound or video output. Needed to do a reset to get it back.


----------



## James Smith

Subverted the fact I cannot remove channels from "Favourite Channels" (replacing the S1 "Channels I receive") so that I could use the blue option just to show channels I am interested in on the EPG.

Mistakenly hit [thumbs up] on a channel I do not want to see, but unfortunately [thumbs down] does not seem to remove it. Tried in/out of the settings a few times ... but cannot remove a channel added as a favourite.


----------



## 10203

When you return to the Guide screen having set up a series link, you always go back to the first page rather than the one you started from.


----------



## mikerr

@James Smith: Thumbs up *toggles * the favourite channels - just press thumbs up again to remove it.

New remote:


Some areas of the GUI refer to pressing ENTER on your remote
The new remote doesn't have an ENTER button ! 
In the position where enter was on our olde silver remotes is the "last chan" button, and that button works - a new TiVo owner wouldn't know that.


Channel up/down works as Page Up/down in all menus.
Not strictly a bug - but old S1 remotes had "page" printed on/below the button to tell the user of that function. New ones don't.

Programme Guide screen:


Going "back in time" to a previous day in the TV guide, and selecting a programme dumps you into the CatchupTV menu.
It should link directly to the programme clicked


----------



## James Smith

mikerr said:


> @James Smith: Thumbs up *toggles * the favourite channels - just press thumbs up again to remove it.


Not on my unit: That was the first thing I tried after trying the text on the screen "thumbs down" hint. Still a bug by my book.


----------



## James Smith

Unfortunately I just had a weird totally black screen HANG (the unit did not reboot). It would not respond to anything (though you could see the box receiving I/R on its front panel). Left it 10mins, and tried all the key combinations on the remote I could think of and still nothing; so power-cycled the unit.

I was playing in the "Help & Settings"->"Favourite Channels" and used [TV] to try to get back when it just went to the BSOD mode.

I was just verifying that I had not been mad and was double-checking the inability to remove a favourite selection on my unit. I had pressed [thumb up]/[thumbs down] lots of times on the entry I wanted to change; and done various [up] and [down] events trying other channels, prior to hitting the [TV] that ended up at the hang.


----------



## kmusgrave

Creating a wishlist from the search doesn't always work properly.

e.g. search for Ronnie Barker then press More Info-->Create a wishlist search

It creates it with the Actors name "Ronnie Barker" as expected. When you look at upcoming programmes it doesn't show any even though he is currently in several.

If you manually create an actor wishlist for him it creates his name as "Barker, Ronnie" and it finds the upcoming shows.

The 1st search method does work for some actors though.


----------



## adamvietnam

Try setting up a wishlist for 

Category: Documentary
Sub-category: Mystery

I get...

Murder She Wrote
CSI : NY
Perry Mason 

I guess TIVO is treating the sub-category with the same weighting as the primary category


----------



## hornist

When browsing programmes in the guide, using the right-arrow to move through the programmes on a particular channel, the highlight goes (almost) off the right-hand side of the screen.

I think, but haven't completely confirmed the details, it happens as follows:
- Browsing to the right moves in time slots, not in whole programmes, so you may have to press the arrow more than once to move to the next programme if the one highlighted is reasonably long (this itself is undesirable behaviour IMO, but that's another issue)
- If the next programme to the right of the current highlight is (partially) off the screen, then pressing right arrow highlights the off-screen programme but the guide does not scroll left to display it. Only when the right-arrow has been pressed enough times to reach the end of the programme in question does the guide scroll left to display it. So the longer the programme, the more times you have to press right-arrow before the programme appears on screen.

Whatever the exact details, the guide should always scroll left/right so that the currently highlighted entry is fully visible on screen (unless it's so long it doesn't fit on a single screen, obviously).

The programme summary is displayed correctly at the top of the screen regardless, so no issue with that.


----------



## hornist

Title wishlists where the title contains an apostrophe do not work.

The guide says to enter wishlist searches without punctuation, so apostrophes are omitted.
However if you enter a title wishlist without the apostrophe the search fails.

Example:
To create a wishlist for Foyle's War you should enter the title wishlist as FOYLES WAR.
This does not find any matches, even though there are episodes scheduled.
The only way to create a wishlist for Foyle's War at the moment seems to be to enter FOYLE*.

I've managed to demonstrate the same problem with America's Next Top Model (no, I don't watch it, but it was alphabetically the first I could find!).


----------



## swanny

Lost all my channels bar BBC1 etc. Just got a message stating "channel not authorised contact VM"

Reboot sorted it.


----------



## cwaring

That's not a Tivo-specific fault


----------



## swanny

cwaring said:


> That's not a Tivo-specific fault


I wasn't sure if it was or not although the guy at VM said it had been reported by other tivo users. My other V boxes were fine.


----------



## nbaker

I am getting a lot of juddering during playback of programs from the Discovery History channel.

Not had this issue with any other channels yet.


----------



## OzSat

swanny said:


> Lost all my channels bar BBC1 etc. Just got a message stating "channel not authorised contact VM"
> 
> Reboot sorted it.


I understand that you do need to report this one direct to TiVo if it is on a channel you should receive.


----------



## yerksha puddin

Sometimes when I return from the menu system by pressing "TV", both tuners (or one) are reset to channel 101 and the buffers wiped. Most frustrating.

To avoid over-populating the thread, here are a few more details:
I cannot reproduce this at will but this afternoon had 512 (Sky Sports 2) on cricket in one buffer, while watching 511 (Sky Sports 1) on prem football. On one occasion, both buffers reset, on many other occasions (but not every), going into and out of Menu or into and out of Guide, caused the 511 buffer to reset to 101 (BBC 1) Eastenders and latterly Carling Cup football. I have now rebooted the box and it has not happened since.


----------



## cwaring

That has not happened to me yet.


----------



## jonphil

Program search bug;

Searched for 'Air Crash Investigation' new episode first being shown Monday 7th 9pm.
I knew that it would clash with two other recordings, so went into upcoming and only the 9pm showing was listed.
Went to record the program and selected 'view other showings' and I then saw what I assume to be the same episode listed on the 8th at 1am.

Went back into the episode guide to check I'd not missed the listing and it wasn't showing.

It's very confusing to not show 'all' upcoming showings in the list and can only assume it's a bug.


----------



## mikerr

Remote / Documentation Bugs:

Several places in the UI refer to pressing ENTER on the remote,
but the VM TiVo remote doesn't have an ENTER button.
A TiVo S1 owner will know its the bottom right key ("last channel") and that works - but a new Tivo owner wouldn't know that.

The channel up/down buttons can be used as page up/down in all menus and lists.
S1 remotes had "Page" printed on or below the button as a hint.
VM TiVo remote doesn't mention it.

Both of those could be fixed by some printed text on the remote.


----------



## cwaring

1. BBC4, "The Story Of Variety". This is a two-part series but they're not series link-able

2. The 'backwards epg' idea seem to be broken as I can't click on _anything_ on the EPG from yesterday or before.


----------



## geekspeak

Watching a recording for the first time on the new Tivo, got to ad. break, pressed "skip fwd 30 seconds" until program had restarted. Pressed "skip back 8 seconds" twice. All the lights lit up on the box and it then rebooted. Very disappointed! Basic functionality crashes! Took a very long time to reboot (far longer than S1) Had two other recordings going on so lost several minutes on both of those.

Don't like the way "30 skip fwd" isn't instant like S1, either.


----------



## dmeldrum

Watching a live channel tonight just before 9pm when it popped up a message that it needed to change channels to record Hawaii Five O, a series link. Nothing else was recording at the time. Said No, as I didn't want to miss what I was watching live.

When 9pm came, it started recording a suggestion, a repeat of Jonathan Creek. Suggestions should be lower priority than series links.


----------



## cwaring

They are. You explicitly said you didn't want it to record H50  That said, if it was the only recording it should have used the other tuner. Mine always does.


----------



## cwaring

Just clicked on a Discovery Bar suggestion for "Torchwood" to be told that the programme wasn't 'currently available'. However, the Wishlist it created picked-up Season 2 which is currently airing on 'Watch'.


----------



## warrenrb

Behold, several failed attempts to set a series link on "Friday Night Dinner". As you can see in the video, using 'Series Link' just comes back to the description page without doing anything (I checked my Series Link list). Eventually while I was filming it, I decided to try recording a single episode, which worked. After that, the 'Series Link' function worked. Weird.

I don't know if it's connected, but I had previously tried to set a recording for the first episode via the VM website TV guide.






Incidentally, does my interface seem sluggish to you, or is that the same as people have experienced so far?


----------



## cwaring

Just FYI I have succesfully created a SL for that show here a moment ago. (Used 'Get this show' option.)

And yes, interface is rather slug-like at the mo.


----------



## TCM2007

cwaring said:


> (lease note that this is a NO DISCUSSION thread.


Unless your name is cwaring.


----------



## alextegg

Now now, don't be smug


----------



## Brangdon

I have a series link for The Apprentice on 108. According to Manage My Series Links/View Upcoming Episodes the two episodes early this Tuesday morning will be recorded. According to My Planned Recordings, they won't be. MPR shows nothing for the time period.

(I'm hoping Upcoming Episodes is correct and MPR is wrong, and they will be recorded.)


----------



## mike0151

I have a wishlist for Wheeler Dealers.
At first I was getting recordings scheduled for Disc RT and the same prog on RT+1. That seems to have stopped but now I'm getting repeats on Disc Shed. Tivo is supposed to not record repeats within 28 days but this isn't happening. I am getting repeats. Is the guide bad?


----------



## mike0151

I seem to still be getting repeats on Disc Shed. Seems the system has no idea of progs being repeated even on the same day.
If the guide data is this bad then we are in for big trouble.


----------



## John McE

After several weeks of use, it still seems to be that it frequently takes several more button slections to accomplish what you want to do.

Whereas the original TIVO menu system always seemed completely logical, and intuitive, this new one simply doesn't. 

It still seems ridiculous that the My shows and recordings isn't top of that menu, but fourth - below "Tv Guide" and "On Demand", whereas it would be far more logically placed at the top, with TV Guide just below it.

Deleting a program used to lead directly back to the "Now Showing" screen. Now it always takes several selections to watch something else you've recorded, and as others have mentioned having the TV guide reset itself to Channel 0 each time is extremely frustrating.

There are also several instances of sub-menus repeating the one above "Apps and Games" leading to... "Apps and Games" for instance, which really should be corrected.

It's great to have a TIVO to record everything now, and even better to have a massive hard drive to record as much as you want in HD, but I nonetheless very disappointed that the interface, so perfect when it was first launched all those years ago, is now far from perfect.


----------



## adamvietnam

If I change to a radio channel I often get a still from the previous TV channel.

Sometimes if I change to another radio channel the still disappears, sometimes it doesn't


----------



## Brangdon

Brangdon said:


> (I'm hoping Upcoming Episodes is correct and MPR is wrong, and they will be recorded.)


In fact, My Planned Recordings was correct and the programmes didn't record. I now believe the problem was mostly guide data. The Apprentice changed its broadcast time, and that change of time seems to have caused it to become a new series, with the result that my series link didn't pick it up.

However, it definitely showed it as being recorded - at the old time - in Upcoming Episodes, and this basic inconsistency between MPR and UE remains unexplained (and presumably can't be explained by guide data).

Do we need another sticky thread for reporting guide data issues?


----------



## Tony Hoyle

Over the last couple of days I've been finding that HD channels would pause and stop playing a couple of seconds after displaying. EG I just pressed 'zoom' and it was on Sky1HD showing 'got to dance'. It played live for 3 seconds then paused.. Waiting a bit and pressing fast forward until it was live again seemed to clear it.

I can't seem to cause it on BBC HD, so I wonder if it's tripping over the 'No sky on the EPG' rule somehow.


----------



## John McE

When looking at Youtube videos, I've had several where after 5 or 6 minutes, the sound starts cutting in and out. Of course this may be a fault or the actual video, but maybe worth mentioning.

For me, being able to sit in my armchair and watch Youtube is, surprisingly, one of the best features of the new TIVO.


----------



## hornist

This bug concerns the sounds that TiVo makes when you are playing a recording and use the FF key to fast forward. As you know, pressing the key once, twice or three times gives different speeds of fast forward, with one, two or three green arrows shown on the progress bar. Each press of the FF key is also accompanied by a two-tone blip sound, with increasing pitch for the increasing speeds.

On my TiVo these sounds do not always play completely. Sometimes I only get one of the two tones when I press FF, and sometimes nothing. Sometimes it works fine. It seems quite random.

So, for example, in going to fastest speed from play I might get:
Press FF - blip blip
Press FF - blip
Press FF - blip blip

Or:
Press FF - nothing
Press FF - blip
Press FF - blip blip

The problem also affects the blip that is generated when returning to Play from fast forward.

It only noticed it for the first time a few days ago. I hadn't realised how much I rely on these feedback sounds until they weren't there! I realised I don't look at the arrows when fast forwarding, just listen to the sounds.

Anyway, it definitely feels like a bug.


----------



## Digital Fanatic

John McE said:


> After several weeks of use, it still seems to be that it frequently takes several more button slections to accomplish what you want to do.
> 
> Whereas the original TIVO menu system always seemed completely logical, and intuitive, this new one simply doesn't.
> 
> *It still seems ridiculous that the My shows and recordings isn't top of that menu, but fourth - below "Tv Guide" and "On Demand", whereas it would be far more logically placed at the top, with TV Guide just below it.*
> 
> Deleting a program used to lead directly back to the "Now Showing" screen. Now it always takes several selections to watch something else you've recorded, and as others have mentioned having the TV guide reset itself to Channel 0 each time is extremely frustrating.
> 
> There are also several instances of sub-menus repeating the one above "Apps and Games" leading to... "Apps and Games" for instance, which really should be corrected.
> 
> It's great to have a TIVO to record everything now, and even better to have a massive hard drive to record as much as you want in HD, but I nonetheless very disappointed that the interface, so perfect when it was first launched all those years ago, is now far from perfect.


Just press "My shows" button


----------



## andyfoxccp

After a day of use the ALL CHANNELS list is now totally empty except for 0 ON DEMAND option.

Selecting any of the channel categories such as HD or Favourites shows the appropriate list, and INFO shows detail of the program being watched.

So all channels available just the ALL CHANNELS shows nothing.
Have to guess a reboot will restore, family busy watching at present :-(


----------



## John McE

Turned on my TV and TIVO last night to find the "channel not received" message on a number of channels. Curiously, this time, the channels were not greyed out in the TV Guide, as they were when this first occured, shortly after the TIVO was installed.

A reboot has cured the problem, for the moment - I'm just hoping this doesn't keep reoccurring.

Are many people having this problem?


----------



## jonphil

John McE said:


> Turned on my TV and TIVO last night to find the "channel not received" message on a number of channels. Curiously, this time, the channels were not greyed out in the TV Guide, as they were when this first occured, shortly after the TIVO was installed.
> 
> A reboot has cured the problem, for the moment - I'm just hoping this doesn't keep reoccurring.
> 
> Are many people having this problem?


There was a general TV outage in the morning. I had to reboot Tivo too. Not sure if you have to reboot V+ boxes after an outage too. Never had one so not sure.


----------



## deshepherd

Brangdon said:


> In fact, My Planned Recordings was correct and the programmes didn't record. I now believe the problem was mostly guide data. The Apprentice changed its broadcast time, and that change of time seems to have caused it to become a new series, with the result that my series link didn't pick it up.
> 
> However, it definitely showed it as being recorded - at the old time - in Upcoming Episodes, and this basic inconsistency between MPR and UE remains unexplained (and presumably can't be explained by guide data).
> 
> Do we need another sticky thread for reporting guide data issues?


Same happened to me ... did the series name changed from "The Apprentice USA" to "The Apprentice" ... or was that a changed from S1 guide data to VM-TiVo?

Anyway, on a positive side going back in program guide and selecting the broadcast got me direct (well via a "do you want to watch this via catchup" question) to the program on catchup so that's starting to work the way that ought to!


----------



## John McE

Digital Fanatic said:


> Just press "My shows" button


Yes but "My Shows" is different from "My Shows and Recordings", so it still involves more button presses that is necessary. Also, if you stop watching a recording within 5 minutes of it's end, it goes to the "delete" option, and then if you do delete it, it defaults to the "top" button, so you still have to scroll down to "My Shows and recordings". Trust me, I have used a series 1 TIVo for a long, long time and the layout of menus and buttons is far more logical.


----------



## cwaring

Tivo doesn't seem to like recording the first show from a channel as it comes on air  Possibly something to do with the fact that the channel, when _off-air_ falls foul of the stupid ratings problems  I can't even record it because the EPG thinks there's nothing on. Here's a question...what do I do next Friday at 7pm for the next episode?






Just in case the above video doesn't work (which it never wants to when I try to do it!), here's the direct link:


----------



## Mimizuku no Lew

cwaring said:


> Just in case the above video doesn't work (which it never wants to when I try to do it!), here's the direct link:





> This video is private.
> Sorry about that.


----------



## cwaring

Sorry. Should work now. Made it "Private" instead of "Unlisted"


----------



## andyfoxccp

Population of the Catch up TV On Demand list, when choosing All A-Z , is VERY slow. 

After selection A-Z the screen shows and is blank and takes around 30secs to display A to I on the left and the first A shows on the right. It gives the impression the box has hung.
Press down CH and the next page comes up quicker ( I to Q ).

The first display needs attention, even if a 'please wait' is shown on right hand section atleast you will know it is doing something.


----------



## Major dude

I notice when setting up series links you get a live screen breaking through as the new series link is processed. Very ugly.


----------



## Major dude

Major dude said:


> I notice when setting up series links you get a live screen breaking through as the new series link is processed. Very ugly.


I notice this frozen live screen judders into view when a number of different functions are being processed.

Also while sorting my series link on the manage page to get the priorities right there was a momentary burst of audio noise.

Otherwise it is pretty good so far with no freezes or reboots.


----------



## Major dude

Just found that you do not seem to be able to delete a show from my shows.
You have to view it to the end and then delete it.


----------



## OzSat

Major dude said:


> Just found that you do not seem to be able to delete a show from my shows.
> You have to view it to the end and then delete it.


What if you press the 'cancel' button when the show is highlighted?


----------



## Major dude

ozsat said:


> What if you press the 'cancel' button when the show is highlighted?


No dice, pressing the clear button was the first thing I tried but to no avail. The show still remained on the list.

Forget that, it does work I was too impatient. It is a two stage thing. Once deleted a little x appears against the listing and it becomes unavalable for selection. Then it is removed.


----------



## cwaring

It _does_ work. I think the bug is that it doesn't _always_ work


----------



## yerksha puddin

For the duration of this description, no recordings (nor suggestion recordings) started or finished.
At lunchtime today, I switched on the TV to find the Tivo was on and was showing channel 724 (Disney). I keyed in the number 511 and the Tivo duly tuned to SkySports1. I was wanting premiership football so pressed ChannelUp and the Tivo duly tuned to 512. The match looked less than inspiring so I keyed MyShows. MyShows was displayed, but since I have disabled the little screen in Settings, I do not know whether the problem happened at this point in time. I scrolled up and down MyShows a little then pressed TV because the football still seemed more appealing. The Tivo was now showing Disney again and had thrown away the buffered football that I had missed whilst in MyShows (512 was not showing on the second tuner either at this time).


----------



## dmeldrum

Pressing thumbs up or down twice or thrice quickly will make the right number of dings or bongs but wil typically only register one thumbs up/down.


----------



## Major dude

Noted this odd behaviour while watching the 6 o' clock BBC news live and while it was being recorded so the buffer was intact. When I paused it the status bar started dancing, flicking to the left and then to the right.


----------



## Modan

Catch-up on demand not working. 

None of the traditional on demand services work on my box
I have had an engineer visit who told my wife it is a teething problem with the software and there is nothing they can do. YouTube and iPlayer work fine. 

Is anyone else having this problem?


----------



## yerksha puddin

I guess the answer will be "Bad guide data" but I set a series link (not Wishlist) to record "Soccer am: The best bits" (Premiere only) from Sky Sports 1 on Monday evening but so far it has recorded the programme 4 times (3 times from Sky Sports 2).


----------



## cwaring

When switching to or from the alternate audio-description track, the audio goes off and requires a quick rewind or whatever to restore it.


----------



## ptruman

The "Cancel the scheduled recording" dialog (change channel or cancel recording) which appears when a tuner needs to change channel as you're watching something - the highlight bar doesn't cover the text.

Minor I know, but I keep seeing it


----------



## Lysander

SD material is always upscaled even when multiple video formats are selected which should allow upscaling to take place on the processor or TV.


----------



## PaulMD

We listen to the radio via VM and have the sound going out via optical into an amp and into the TV via HDMI. With V+, we where able to turn the TV off and carry on listening.
With the new Tivo box, when we turn the TV off, the sound output to the amp stops and will only play if the TV is on. Can't find any setting to turn this off.


----------



## richw

I have the same setup.

Whilst the sound does blip as I activate/deactivate the HDMI connection, I still get sound out via optical when the TV is off.


----------



## RichardJH

PaulMD said:


> We listen to the radio via VM and have the sound going out via optical into an amp and into the TV via HDMI. With V+, we where able to turn the TV off and carry on listening.
> With the new Tivo box, when we turn the TV off, the sound output to the amp stops and will only play if the TV is on. Can't find any setting to turn this off.


Page 29 of the manual says

Dolby Digital for HDMI Output
Got a surround sound system? Use this
setting to choose how your box will
output sound.


> *When your box is connected to
> your surround sound system, choose
> Dolby Digital.*


If your box is connected directly to your
TV, choose Dolby Digital to PCM.

Manual here http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=465088


----------



## PaulMD

Thanks for the help guys, but that's not worked.

It looks like the AMP or TV doesn't like the way Tivo sends the signal. My other devices that are plugged in (AppleTV, Xbox and PS3) can all play sound through the AMP whilst the TV is off. I have my sound set to Digital as per the instructions, but the sound doesn't come back on.

Nevermind, I can live with it, just glad I have a Tivo again!


----------



## RichardJH

PaulMD said:


> Thanks for the help guys, but that's not worked.


Maybe a silly question but you aren't putting your Tivo into standby when you turn the TV off. Have you programmed the Tivo remote to control the TV


----------



## jonphil

Very weird series link issue;

Had a series link set for Raising Hope on Sky1 HD.

It failed to record on 11th March and clearly shows in the 'hiccups' page as failed as it wasn't a new showing.

Went to manage my series links to change it to 'all' and couldn't find it in the series links list at all.

Searched for the program in the main guide and it doesn't show I have a series link and I can create a 'new' series link.

Clearly I'm not going mad as I did have a series link and the recording hiccups even confirms that Tivo knows that it could have recorded Raising Hope last night as part of the series link that I can no longer find in the menus??

Disappearing series links is a really major bug!!!


----------



## cwaring

Under "Recently Deleted...", the 'permanently delete' doesn't work.


----------



## Queb

Slight problem here


----------



## Queb

Also found on the mini guide there's a press green for on demand, this doesn't work ?


----------



## cwaring

Queb said:


> Slight problem here


No problem there. Working entirely as expected until the 3rd tuner is activated later this month 

(Yes, I know you weren't being too serious.)

Serious problem...

Whilst viewing wishlilsts, when you select - ie 'OK' on a show, a wrong sound is played. What you hear is the "error" sound, what you _should_ hear is the 'ok' sound.

(Okay, so not _that_ serious. Just annoying and wrong )


----------



## Queb

cwaring said:


> No problem there. Working entirely as expected until the 3rd tuner is activated later this month
> 
> (Yes, I know you weren't being too serious.)
> 
> Serious


Actually I was thinking this screen shouldn't be transparent ?!
It was impossible to read on a white background...


----------



## warrenrb

Pressed power button to take TiVo out of standby, and watch the football.

This complex action managed to crash TiVo and make it reboot (Which is especially crap when you are watching/recording football, due to the 5 mins TiVo seems to take to reboot). 

Bit crap.


----------



## Major dude

Just been doing some program setups for the week as I am use to doing S1 stylee and realised that the third part of the list on list by time runs forward in time downwards as the S1 list used to but both the first two parts of the list both for days of the week and hours in the day go the opposite way to the S1 and run forwar in time by going upward.

This is unnecessarily confusing.


----------



## John McE

Went to set up a recording of Comic Relief this coming Friday. Set the first part OK (BBC1 HD), but then due to the guide going back to the top every time, accidentally set the second part to record on BBC-1. Tried to cancel this, but although it was then no longer showing in my "to do" list of recordings, it continued to show an "R" in the guide.

Incidentally I had a call from an engineer this afternoon, and he said there would be an update late this week, which will sort out a lot of the bugs, including the "this channel isn't authorised" bug), as well as adding the third tuner.


----------



## tdenson

Had my first reboot today


----------



## cwaring

I know this has been mentioned before, but I wanted to give another clear illustration of the problem.

As we are currently not able to select which channels Tivo "sees" when viewing upcoming episodes, there are *seven* versions of "Waking The Dead"; _BBC1, BBC1 HD, BBC1 AD, BBC1 England, BBC1 Scotland, BBC1 Wales and BBC1 NI_.


----------



## RichardJH

cwaring said:


> I know this has been mentioned before, but I wanted to give another clear illustration of the problem.
> 
> As we are currently not able to select which channels Tivo "sees" when viewing upcoming episodes, there are *seven* versions of "Waking The Dead"; _BBC1, BBC1 HD, BBC1 AD, BBC1 England, BBC1 Scotland, BBC1 Wales and BBC1 NI_.


Surely exactly the same applies to all programmes that are shown on channels that have +1 options and/or regional or HD variations


----------



## cwaring

Yes, but if I could I would de-select all but BBC1, thus eliminating six of those seven.


----------



## Zaichik

What is BBC1 AD?


----------



## Mimizuku no Lew

It's the version of BBC1 with the option for audio description for people with vision problems.


----------



## royfox

I was watching channel 4 on demand (time team) last night. The program got to about 2/3rds through then just quit. I started again and zoomed to the point where I was. Started play back about 1 min before it had happened and it quit again at exactly the same place. 

Luckily.. the recorded version we had set for Sunday (which either had wrong data or clashed.. not sure which) that had only recorded the last 1/3 rd of the show was recoverable from the deleted folder.. 

so in a way, this is a bitter, sweet story.. Tivo failed but very quickly got back in our favour... :up:


----------



## cwaring

The wording on expired programmes should read "this programme _*may*_ be deleted...." not "*will* be deleted...". I think "will" is too definite and may confused new/novice users who might try to rush watching stuff, only for it to then sit there for months as the space is not _actually_ required quite yet.

Put it this way... I have had my Tivo for two weeks now and if I hadn't manually deleted anything it would all still be sat there 

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=466662


----------



## simbeav

royfox said:


> I was watching channel 4 on demand (time team) last night. The program got to about 2/3rds through then just quit. I started again and zoomed to the point where I was. Started play back about 1 min before it had happened and it quit again at exactly the same place.
> 
> Luckily.. the recorded version we had set for Sunday (which either had wrong data or clashed.. not sure which) that had only recorded the last 1/3 rd of the show was recoverable from the deleted folder..
> 
> so in a way, this is a bitter, sweet story.. Tivo failed but very quickly got back in our favour... :up:


Not a Tivo problem. Time team was on half an hour early - allegedly even the famed Sky+ dynamic epg didn't catch it. Getting it wrong on demand is shocking from whoever is responsible (virgin ? C4 ?)


----------



## cwaring

Broadcasters are responsible for their own OD content; so C4 in this case.


----------



## geekspeak

When in standby, pressing "Home" appears to wake it up but I don't get a picture through HDMI. This happens NEARLY every time. (I have to press remote off and on button to get picture)

(I do use an HDMI switch so if just me ignore but pressing the power button always works)

Edit; to say this is the same before and after todays update.


----------



## howardmicks

geekspeak said:


> When in standby, pressing "Home" appears to wake it up but I don't get a picture through HDMI. This happens NEARLY every time. (I have to press remote off and on button to get picture)
> 
> (I do use an HDMI switch so if just me ignore but pressing the power button always works)


works fine for me when pressing home and i have noticed thay have updated my epg twice today rather than once


----------



## 6657

geekspeak said:


> When in standby, pressing "Home" appears to wake it up but I don't get a picture through HDMI. This happens NEARLY every time. (I have to press remote off and on button to get picture)
> 
> (I do use an HDMI switch so if just me ignore but pressing the power button always works)


I distribute the output around from scart, using a scart switch and have similar problems. Even manually putting the switch onto the VM TiVo output doesn't show anything until you put the TiVo into standby and back once or twice.

I'm assuming it is a new bug with this release, but hopefully they can sort quite easily!?


----------



## warrenrb

geekspeak said:


> When in standby, pressing "Home" appears to wake it up but I don't get a picture through HDMI. This happens NEARLY every time. (I have to press remote off and on button to get picture)
> 
> (I do use an HDMI switch so if just me ignore but pressing the power button always works)


I get this too sometimes - black screen although the green lights are on. I have to power off (standby) and on again to get a picture.

No splitters/senders or other gubbins here - just straight HDMI to the tellybox.


----------



## geekspeak

So I was just enjoying watching a film (recorded several days ago) and up pops a message telling me Tivo needs to change the channel. Thanks, but I don't need to know that right now thanks. Oh well at least I now have 3 red lights lit for the 1st time and after that interruption, I'll return to the film


----------



## jonphil

warrenrb said:


> I get this too sometimes - black screen although the green lights are on. I have to power off (standby) and on again to get a picture.
> 
> No splitters/senders or other gubbins here - just straight HDMI to the tellybox.


I thought it was just me, someone said it maybe a HDMI 'handshake' problem?


----------



## Brangdon

When you play a recording, it doesn't start at the beginning. It starts about 3 seconds in. For a show like the 6 O'Clock News, which usually begins dead on time, it means you can miss the start. You don't miss much, but it's still annoying, because you don't know how much you missed unless you rewind (the programme may have started arbitrarily ahead of schedule).

On a related note, when you rewind, when it reaches the start it pauses for about 3 seconds before starting to play again. If you get impatient and press Play instead of waiting, it jumps forward about 3 seconds and you miss the start again. (It does this jump forward even on the slowest rewind speed, but you don't usually notice unless you are looking for the programme start.)

These aren't major bugs, but the sort of UI glitches that make the product feel less polished and less pleasant to use.

(Press-and-hold Skip Backwards does play from the start reliably.)


----------



## royfox

Originally Posted by warrenrb 
I get this too sometimes - black screen although the green lights are on. I have to power off (standby) and on again to get a picture.

No splitters/senders or other gubbins here - just straight HDMI to the tellybox.




Me too. I do believe it is an HDMI handshake issue. I've seen it quite a lot. 
Interesting to find out if there us an common TV manufacturer causing this. 

I have the Panasonic 42V20B plasma.


----------



## cwaring

When watching a recording, pressing 'thumb-up' or 'thumb-down' will make the appropriate noise, but does not increase or decrease the number of thumbs displayed.


----------



## andyfoxccp

Since 3rd Tuner update: 
Watching Horror Channel (149) and in the middle of film ( midnight approx ) it comes on screen "this channel is not authorised contact Virgin Media" and screen blanks.
Change channel on that tuner ( chose SkyLiving ) and then press LAST CH button to get back to 149 and channel is showing without issue.
Concern is obviously that this can occur mid recording if a 'regular' midnight thing and end up in a mess!


----------



## Zaichik

andyfoxccp said:


> Since 3rd Tuner update:
> Watching Horror Channel (149) and in the middle of film ( midnight approx ) it comes on screen "this channel is not authorised contact Virgin Media" and screen blanks.
> Change channel on that tuner ( chose SkyLiving ) and then press LAST CH button to get back to 149 and channel is showing without issue.
> Concern is obviously that this can occur mid recording if a 'regular' midnight thing and end up in a mess!


That happened to me (at a different time of day) with BBC1 before the update. I had to reboot to get the channel back. If it happens during a recording, you end up with the blank screen and empty bar you used to get occasionally on the S1 TiVo.


----------



## warrenrb

royfox said:


> Originally Posted by warrenrb
> I get this too sometimes - black screen although the green lights are on. I have to power off (standby) and on again to get a picture.
> 
> No splitters/senders or other gubbins here - just straight HDMI to the tellybox.
> 
> Me too. I do believe it is an HDMI handshake issue. I've seen it quite a lot.
> Interesting to find out if there us an common TV manufacturer causing this.
> 
> I have the Panasonic 42V20B plasma.


Mine is a Sony KDL40ex403 LCD.


----------



## John McE

Not sure if anyone has already mentioned this, but basic search is for TV only i.e radio shows fitting the search criteria aren't shown. It seems the only way to search for a radio show is via the "TV guide". Whereas on my old TIVO, it made no distinction between TV and Radio, which IMHO was far more preferable.


----------



## royfox

warrenrb said:


> Mine is a Sony KDL40ex403 LCD.


Well that's that one blown out the water then


----------



## Tony Hoyle

Setting up a manual recording you can set the day by using up/down but if you select 'weekly' it switches to Saturday, overriding your previous setting, and the up key stops working - it took me some time to work down key still worked.. I'd just assumed it was completely broken.

If you type in a channel number the moment you hit OK to select it the entire process ends and you go directly to the confirmation of recording screen, and you have to press back to get back to editing the time etc.

It would be nice to have some way of changing the name - the reason I was using manual record was because of faulty guide data, and it's set a name that is completely wrong with no way to correct it.


----------



## Nikki

Last night, I was watching channel 601, BBC NEWS 24, when suddenly it glitched and then switched to channel 101, BBC1. I pressed the info button and the information showed the channel was still 601, but was actually showing the stream for 101. It was showing the live rugby instead of news. To confirm the bug, I switched to the built-in Freeview on my TV and it was showing news and not rugby. I hope that never happens for a program actually recording.


----------



## John McE

I've noticed that if you press the 30-second skip repeatedly, it seems to jump out of the programme completely, and put you back to the "My Shows" page. Not that I use this feature very often, as it's usually easier to put it on Fast Forward to skip through ad breaks.


----------



## Zaichik

I had my first random reboot yesterday - it happened when I went into the EPG.


----------



## Brangdon

Getting "Title not available" when I watch Live TV and press Info, despite the title being and description being available via the Guide. Also being asked for my PIN, despite it being after midnight. See thread "Title not available" for more.


----------



## richw

Looks like there might be a timezone bug. I've just been asked for a PIN for an 8pm recording on the basis that it was on after 9pm.

Given that the US moved their clocks forward a week or so ago, I suspect they think that we are at BST already, making 8pm really 9pm in Tivo-land.


----------



## OzSat

richw said:


> Looks like there might be a timezone bug. I've just been asked for a PIN for an 8pm recording on the basis that it was on after 9pm.
> 
> Given that the US moved their clocks forward a week or so ago, I suspect they think that we are at BST already, making 8pm really 9pm in Tivo-land.


When did the recording finish?

A recording from 8pm to 9pm with 1 minute end padding - will count as a post 9pm recording.


----------



## cwaring

Well that more stupidity then


----------



## richw

ozsat said:


> When did the recording finish?
> 
> A recording from 8pm to 9pm with 1 minute end padding - will count as a post 9pm recording.


It finished at 9pm, no padding at all as I'd forgotten to add any after the last box swap.


----------



## OzSat

richw said:


> It finished at 9pm, no padding at all as I'd forgotten to add any after the last box swap.


What programme/channel was it? Some programes have a rating themselves.


----------



## richw

ozsat said:


> What programme/channel was it? Some programes have a rating themselves.


Top Gear on BBCHD, the PIN request specifically refers to the program being broadcast after 21:00.


----------



## cwaring

This is a strange one.

Was watching "No Ordinary Family" on Watch (124) earlier this evening and, around 50 mins in, there was what seemed to be a not-very-clean jump from the middle of one scene to the next. It was obvious not an edit as it made no sense.

So I watched the +1 version and the jump wasn't there. I timed it and there was around 15 seconds missing in my original recording.

On the original S1 I think this would have been diagnosed as a hard drive fault, but surely it can't be that already 

Will keep an eye on it


----------



## Rolnikov

royfox said:


> Well that's that one blown out the water then


I'm having that problem with a Sharp Aquos too.

I'm having quite a few problems as well with programmes and episodes not being tagged as premieres - the last episode of Modern Family, Spartacus, True Blood, the first episode of the last season of Scrubs, Hot in Cleveland.

Maybe some of them are repeats and I just didn't realise, but some are definitely brand new.

(Otherwise very happy - very nice to be using TiVo again.)


----------



## hornist

On a number of occasions my box has hung when I try to terminate playback of a recording before the end.
On each occasion it has occurred when I have pressed cursor-left while a recording is playing, in order to end playback and return to My Shows. The result is that I get a red VM branded background with the revolving polo mint, and the box does not respond to any presses on the remote. It stays in this state ad infinitum (well, I have left it for at least 15 mins and nothing changed). The only way to get out of it is to reboot.
This is an intermittent problem. Most times when I terminate the playback early it works OK, but I've had 4 or 5 occurrences of the problem now.
I know it is possible to terminate playback with the stop button, but I guess using cursor-left is just force of habit from S1 days. Anyway, it shouldn't make the box hang!
It has happened with both the original software and (once) with the 3-tuner update software.


----------



## Zaichik

When you scroll down the list of planned recordings and you get to the list of series links for which there are no upcoming broadcasts, there is a glitch which causes the list to disappear and only reappear gradually as you scroll the cursor down the page.


----------



## Rolnikov

Rolnikov said:


> I'm having quite a few problems as well with programmes and episodes not being tagged as premieres - the last episode of Modern Family, Spartacus, True Blood, the first episode of the last season of Scrubs, Hot in Cleveland.
> 
> Maybe some of them are repeats and I just didn't realise, but some are definitely brand new.


It's also happened with Fringe and V.


----------



## cwaring

Just had my second spontaneous re-boot. Was browsing a category at the time.


----------



## BYGino

Is anyone else here getting a message saying "HDMI connection not permitted" since the 3 tuner upgrade?


----------



## cwaring

For some reason, BBC3 will not display right now. A bit lilke the bug I reported here a few weeks ago.

*ETA:*
Of course, I forgot that tonight was the night that "Doctor Who" was supposed to record; but of course it didn't because of the above problem.  It better be available on iPlayer 

However, at least there's more diagnostics now as this is now a bigger problem in that, because of the failed recording, the channel won't display correctly _at all_.


----------



## Queb

Over the last couple of days I've had "Could not find your lineup" and no channels till rebooting, this as only happened since the 24th March software upgrade.


----------



## sjp

home menu clock needs to be a bit more BST friendly


----------



## Diamond Mike

BYGino said:


> Is anyone else here getting a message saying "HDMI connection not permitted" since the 3 tuner upgrade?


Yes I did but turning it off & then back on seemed to solve the problem


----------



## geekspeak

Cannot delete a suggestion. either by selecting "delete now" or by pressing "clear". When I press "delete now" the little tick appears briefly but then disappears but I am left on the details page and returning to the suggestions list still has it listed. Pressing clear (from suggestions list) added the little cross but then it does not disappear after a short time as it should. If I then try to re-highlight it by pressing up arrow the interface jumps up past it. Leaving and returning to suggestions and it is still there!

(It's not everything BTW, just one program - the last suggested recording BTW)

The whole thing has gone weird in fact. I heard about the program whilst it was "on" and not knowing it was being recorded, I did a search for it. This did not initially indicate it was being recorded, so I went to live tv where i realised it WAS being recorded but it would not let me rewind to the beginning. I therefore went to "Suggestions" list and played it. After watching it I pressed LEFT arrow. This took me back to the search screen (!) and told me it was not available to watch. (NOTE: No delete option presented) Strange also that it did not tell me available to Watch Now. So I went back to suggestions only to find I cannot delete it. 

Have not tried rebooting as it is recording something else. The program had long since finished (even allowing for the 10 minutes padding) when trying to delete it.


EDIT; After rebooting it was still there but deleting worked the first time. Still logging this as a bug though. Should not be necessary to have to reboot.


----------



## royfox

geekspeak said:


> Cannot delete a suggestion. either by selecting "delete now" or by pressing "clear". When I press "delete now" the little tick appears briefly but then disappears but I am left on the details page and returning to the suggestions list still has it listed. Pressing clear (from was being recorded, so I went to live tv where i realised it WAS being recorded


I had the same issue today on a recording of the F1 race. Had to keep going into standby and turning on again then deleting. Eventually it worked after about 6 attempts


----------



## cwaring

My Tivo just froze in the middle of changing menus. I now have just the red background on-screen and any button-press just gets the 'error' sound. I could re-boot it but I would then lose a recording  Okay, not a particularly valuable recording (a film that will be repeated at some point), but a recording nevertheless!

*ETA:* Well it just "timed out" and dropped to 'Live TV' but still can't press any buttons; including, by the way, 'standby'.


----------



## warrenrb

Just went to put on the football recording (finish what I'd started earlier now the missus has gone to bed), and I got this rather informative 'error message':










Once I clicked OK, I have a black screen. I can get the mini guide, and the remote does cause the odd beep, but I can't get home, or my shows, or standby or anything else.

Looks like I'm gonna have to hard reset it (and ruin two recordings)


----------



## BYGino

Diamond Mike said:


> Yes I did but turning it off & then back on seemed to solve the problem


Hmm, lots of new cables, several display devices and many re-boots later I'm still getting the message.

VM Support staff response - "Just use scart and wait for an update"


----------



## Ianl

a number of times , when i've pressed info to see which channel i'm on and what the program is (bring back right arrow doing this) the channel info i got was not for the current program or even the right channel

the last time this happened it wasnt even for the correct time. i checked all 3 tuners and none of them were showing the program or channel described in the info screen


----------



## cwaring

^ Weird. Have to say that I have never experienced that myself.


----------



## kmusgrave

Ianl said:


> a number of times , when i've pressed info to see which channel i'm on and what the program is (bring back right arrow doing this) the channel info i got was not for the current program or even the right channel
> 
> the last time this happened it wasnt even for the correct time. i checked all 3 tuners and none of them were showing the program or channel described in the info screen


I get that quite often. It just happened again this morning when I switched my telly on.


----------



## Ianl

kmusgrave said:


> I get that quite often. It just happened again this morning when I switched my telly on.


i'm thinking it is when i first turn on the tv, and it has got out of sync. pressing the TV button seams to sort it out. i was wondering if it was something to do with the 3rd tuner starting to record a program when there is still some live tv in the buffer


----------



## Zaichik

Has anyone noticed that, when you go backwards in the menus, you very often don't end up where you started?

For example, if you are in the TV guide, and you press OK to bring up the options to record etc., if you then back out of that to go back to the guide, you often find that a different programme or channel is highlighted.

Similarly, if you are in another menu and you go back out of an option to the menu above, the cursor is often highlighting the option above the one you originally selected.


----------



## Rolnikov

Anyone tried using the TiVo for radio?

There seems to be two big problems.

As soon as I turn the TV off, the TiVo stops outputting any sound via the optical output. This seems to happen with everything, but makes it particularly useless for radio.

When playing recorded radio programmes, pressing rewind makes them fast forward.


----------



## Ianl

no box office ppv for live events


----------



## andygow2010

As a new subscriber to virgin tivo in the uk, i was suprised to find out there is no copy feature like the v+. Now this possable need to copy from tivo to a DVD recorder is only possable one show at a time and live. Now with background copying missing from tivo. Can tivo virgin allow the box to copy over in a playlist ot make things easier PLEASE


----------



## stixe

Keep getting a message saying doesnt recognise my channels I can change lineup, skip message or delete message.

If try to change the channel lineup I the Tivo crashes so am deleting message but keep getting it.

Never had VM before is any one else getting this error


----------



## OzSat

stixe said:


> Keep getting a message saying doesnt recognise my channels I can change lineup, skip message or delete message.
> 
> If try to change the channel lineup I the Tivo crashes so am deleting message but keep getting it.
> 
> Never had VM before is any one else getting this error


I think you need to call 151 (from a VM phone) - select TV and ask for TiVo support.

I don't think there is anything you can do at your end.


----------



## PaulMD

Rolnikov said:


> Anyone tried using the TiVo for radio?
> 
> There seems to be two big problems.
> 
> As soon as I turn the TV off, the TiVo stops outputting any sound via the optical output. This seems to happen with everything, but makes it particularly useless for radio.
> 
> When playing recorded radio programmes, pressing rewind makes them fast forward.


Yep, I have the same problem with the audio when the TV is off.


----------



## Rolnikov

PaulMD said:


> Yep, I have the same problem with the audio when the TV is off.


I've found now that the audio goes off when I put the tv into standby, but stays on if I turn the tv off completely, so that's good.


----------



## Brangdon

"Recording Hiccups" is useless. I just tried to find out why last Friday's "Have I Got News For You" didn't record. When I realised it was taking me forever to scroll back, I started counting. I found that between 2am and 3am this Sunday morning there were 67 hiccups. That's just one hour, and it's not exactly peak time. At this rate it's going to take me over 2000 items, or 400 pages, to get back to the programme I am interested. It's ridiculous. The system doesn't work.

We need some way to filter it, or else to get directly from a Season Pass to its past failed recordings.


----------



## nbaker

Was watching a recording this evening, one tuner was recording and I got the message Tivo needs to change the channel - with 2 free tuners ????


----------



## nbaker

Oh and recorded the Formula One Qualifying (BBC 1 HD) on Sat morning watched later and sound was out of sync, quite annoying.

Also getting a few pauses and stutters on recordings not just HD channels.


----------



## geekspeak

nbaker said:


> Oh and recorded the Formula One Qualifying (BBC 1 HD) on Sat morning watched later and sound was out of sync, quite annoying.


That was, I believe, a BBC technical fault. They did (slightly cryptically) apologise for it whilst it was happening. If I remember correctly it seemed to be resolved before the action started.


----------



## bradleyem

Ok, after just over a week of TiVo, here is my buglist: (sorry if some have been mentioned before)

YouTube seems to go back to a blue TiVo skin, rather than the VM red.

Often, the sound blips vanish, and then come back randomly.

When listening to the Radio yesterday, TiVo wanted to (and would) keep changing channels, even though I was only ever recoding 2 things at once.

the screen output's a static image of the last TV channel when listening to Radio rather than a blank screen or placeholder.

There are far too many places where it goes back to the old "S1" screens - while I'm not complaining as it's quick, and I don't hate it, it does give a slightly unfinished look to the whole TiVo experience. 

Occasionally I get sound on the S1 screens, and occasionally not.

Wishlists are being recorded from the highest numbered channel - an issue with such channels as C5/BBC1 where it's not recording them from the HD channels (I suspect this is a TiVo thing as it's the same behaviour as before)

Browsing the guide always returns to channel 100, instead of the last one highlighted, or viewed.


----------



## nbaker

My Tivo has stuck on the Guide screen, I can change the guide views but nothing else works, cannot scroll through guide or exit in any way

Don't want to switch it off atm as it is currently recording but will do in the morning.


----------



## Adder

bradleyem said:


> Wishlists are being recorded from the highest numbered channel - an issue with such channels as C5/BBC1 where it's not recording them from the HD channels (I suspect this is a TiVo thing as it's the same behaviour as before)


This for me is probably the most irritating one, wishlists are magnetically attracted to these. Do we still need seperate AD channels? Shouldn't AD be a global setting such that those that need it can hear an AD track on the "ordinary" channel just like subtitles?


----------



## bradleyem

I get a bugbear about the whole signing thing on TV- to me it should be an option like subtitles so it can be broadcast at a sensible time rather than 1am, however thats not the point of this email.

Which is the insistence of TiVo to tell you it's going to change channel on the third and final tuner when you are watching a recording. 
If I'm watching a recording I don't care! 

Makes it hit and miss if dumping to DVD.


----------



## sjp

PIN required for Antiques Roadshow at 8PM last night, PIN requested as it was supposedly recorded at 9PM.


----------



## geekspeak

bradleyem said:


> Which is the inistence of TiVo to tell you it's going to change channel when you are watching a recording. *If I'm watching a recording I don't care!*
> Makes it hit and miss if dumping to DVD.


Totally agree. The irony is that there are times when watching live tv (technically Tivo was recording a suggestion but the 10 minutes buffer meant that I was watching the following programme) and it will change channels (seemingly setting the tuner back to the previous channel) even though it was no longer recording anything AND NO WARNING WAS GIVEN. By the time I had figured out what had happened and what channel I was watching, the program had finished.


----------



## bradleyem

TiVo asking for a PIN for CBBC while it's not broadcasting, due to not knowing the rating. 
Thats definitely a bug. 

The green progress bar also constantly flipping between 30 mins and an hour long on the same shut down channel.


----------



## bradleyem

Minor Bug:
On the full screen guide; the program title occasionally overlaps the channel logo
(noted on If Walls Could Talk: The History of The Home, BBC4, 8pm)


----------



## KathG

Hi
My TiVo was installed yesterday, after a few hiccups and a couple of hours the install was complete, I thought everything was A OK, but last night after trying to log onto You Tube, which failed miserabley
I realized that we had no apps showing in the App window and totatally no Catch up or On Demand from any of the menus. Just a message that On Demand is not available, Have phoned VM and they could not see anything wrong so it has been escalated to the IT team.


----------



## Major dude

Rolnikov said:


> When playing recorded radio programmes, pressing rewind makes them fast forward.


just recorded in concert on Radio 2 and it will play and pause and stop but that is it as far as navigation is concerned - very poor by any standards never mind for a TiVo.:


----------



## John McE

I paused a program a couple of days ago, and turned the TV off. When I turned it back on over 24 hours later, the same paused programme was still there. Now surely the series 1 TIVO would clear this after 10 minutes, defaulting back to the live feed.


----------



## mikerr

Actually - no.

If it was a paused recording, it pauses forever (S1 did this too) - the timeout only affects menus.
Live Tv un-pauses when it runs out of the 30minute buffer, just like S1 did.


----------



## geekspeak

Sometimes when a recording is paused and resumed (particularly if paused/resumed a few times) the sound is lost via the optical output. Sometimes pausing a few more times will get it to return but occasionally not - I have to unplug my surround sound system and switch back on. 

Not entirely sure but I think this might only be on HD channels (i.e. dolby digital channels)

NOTE: This happened with the V+ HD box with certain surround sound systems (I know Bose and Acoustic Solutions were two affected) and with V+ is was considerably worse as it was guaranteed 100% to happen if you paused for more than a few seconds. That is a known problem with Virgin Media that they have been unable or unwilling to fix for at least a year or so. At least with Tivo it is only occasionally a problem but would be nice if they could fix it completely.

This problem does not occur with any other equipment I connect to the same surround sound system with the same inputs.


----------



## warrenrb

The used space indicator seems a bit funky...

I watched a 2hr 10min SD film tonight, and when I deleted it, my indicator went from 81% to 82% full. Nothing else was recording at the time.

I've seen other times when I've deleted say 6 30 min episodes at once, and it doesn't change. I've seen it increase on delete once before.

Does it include the 'recently deleted' folder items in it's total? Seems strange otherwise (I have seen it drop on delete too btw - sometimes a couple of percent when I delete an HD item).


----------



## OzSat

The total free only includes the current list - not deleted or suggestions folder.

But remember it is only a guide as recordings on different channel can take different space - even if the same duration.


----------



## geekspeak

warrenrb said:


> The used space indicator seems a bit funky...
> 
> I watched a 2hr 10min SD film tonight, and when I deleted it, my indicator went from 81% to 82% full. Nothing else was recording at the time.
> 
> I've seen other times when I've deleted say 6 30 min episodes at once, and it doesn't change. I've seen it increase on delete once before.
> 
> Does it include the 'recently deleted' folder items in it's total? Seems strange otherwise (I have seen it drop on delete too btw - sometimes a couple of percent when I delete an HD item).


Seems about as random as the symbol indicating that a recording *WILL* be deleted within 24 hours (or 3 day) when it clearly wont. I have 150 suggestions and plenty of deleted items and do not use "only keep x episodes". Yet yesterday most of my specified recordings had these symbols/messages showing and today they don't!!! One day I will ignore the warning and find they do get deleted. (I have mentioned this before BTW.)


----------



## Dazza124

I like to watch Rugby Union.

so with my Tivo recently installed the first thing i did was set a wishlist with keywords such as "Rugby Union", "Premier Rugby", et etc.
Yet there is some "LIVe rugby union on this afternoon and it hasnt picked it up.
Nor has it detected super rugby from new zealand.
how accurate is the wishlist search.


----------



## richardc1983

Dazza124 said:


> I like to watch Rugby Union.
> 
> so with my Tivo recently installed the first thing i did was set a wishlist with keywords such as "Rugby Union", "Premier Rugby", et etc.
> Yet there is some "LIVe rugby union on this afternoon and it hasnt picked it up.
> Nor has it detected super rugby from new zealand.
> how accurate is the wishlist search.


Are you sure you have set wishlists to record in the settings?

Over on another forum someone reported the same thing but realised they hadnt set wishlists to record automatically.


----------



## ross_dunbar

Had our PIN reset to the 1234 default, twice now. It fixes itself within 24 hours, but definitely a bug.


----------



## geekspeak

Not sure if this is known already? Did a search to find "Through the wormhole with morgan freeman". Navigated and selected "Get a series link". But nothing happens, the screen just reloads. Gone to the "list of my series links" and it hasn't been added. Tryed "Get a Series link - Options" but does not work either.
There are lots of upcoming episodes.


Don't know if it is just this one program. Wasted enough time already.


----------



## ross_dunbar

ross_dunbar said:


> Had our PIN reset to the 1234 default, twice now. It fixes itself within 24 hours, but definitely a bug.


In addition to this bug above, it doesn't actually allow you to manually reset the PIN. Complains that the confirmation PIN does not match the new PIN (when it definitely does).


----------



## geekspeak

Latest crash - had to power off whilst recording three programs including the football again.:down:

Was watching sky news delayed buffer. Two other recordings in progress. Got asked if Tivo could change channel for 3rd recording. Replied OK.

Wanted to watch current news item so pressed record. (within the 60 seconds before channel change) Worked fine and continued to watch news whilst 3rd recording started. Was feeling quite pleased with Tivo at this point.

News item finished. Pressed play (to see how much was left) Noticed the status bar had gone way off the right of the screen. i.e. current position more than 100%. No biggie! Went to My Shows and decided to press play on the news recording. Initially got a big empty red box with "press ok" at the bottom. Not liking that I pressed left. UI went completely haywire and became unresponsive. Could not get to myshows/menu or standby etc. Left 10 minutes but did not recover. UI reset procedure did nothing. Had to power off.

After reboot, tried to select news program and went haywire again.


----------



## peterseventy

BYGino said:


> Is anyone else here getting a message saying "HDMI connection not permitted" since the 3 tuner upgrade?


Yes: VM support said today that this is a known issue, they are trying to do a workaround by end of May, meanwhile just pull out the HDMI plug for 30 sec. They also told me to disconnect from the mains overnight once a week to make sure programme data downloads work properly.


----------



## OzSat

The data download still goes while the HDMI message is on screen - I don't see what the overnight statement can be about.

The only thing that powering it off at the mains will do is prevent the daily download - as well as any planned recordings or suggestions.

I only see the message via SCART when the HDMI connected tv is off.


----------



## geekspeak

peterseventy said:


> They also told me to disconnect from the mains overnight once a week to make sure programme data downloads work properly.


Seems a strange one. What is that all about? Mind you, I have seen an official VM customer support representative state that some causes of crashes and reboots are "user error" :down:


----------



## cwaring

Why does a deleted item take upwards of five seconds to be removed from "My Shows"? very bad programming or something.


----------



## Zaichik

Is anyone else finding that, if you exit a recording back to "My Shows", it jumps to the previous show that you watched (or the one above or below where that appeared in the list if you deleted it), rather than the one you were just watching?

It can be annoying sometimes if the previous show is at the opposite end of the list to the one you were watching.


----------



## numbercruncher

Bugs:


Sound "pops" loudly when on a Dolby Digital channel and bringing up Home menu or changing channel. My HDMI feed goes via a Sony AV receiver. I'm worried what this is doing to my speakers!
Not only is there no indication of what shows I've watched, but if I stop watching one by switching channel, there's no way to resume the recording from the same place later. The V+ had a "view from" option too.
How do I just "go back to what I was last watching" from a menu? Sometimes it's the "zoom" button, sometimes there's no video window and it's the "Live TV" button (no use if watching recording). Sometimes it's the "Clear" button (to remove info window, mini guide); this last one is particularly dangerous as it's also used for the delete function!


----------



## tankstage

cwaring said:


> I know this has been mentioned before, but I wanted to give another clear illustration of the problem.
> 
> As we are currently not able to select which channels Tivo "sees" when viewing upcoming episodes, there are *seven* versions of "Waking The Dead"; _BBC1, BBC1 HD, BBC1 AD, BBC1 England, BBC1 Scotland, BBC1 Wales and BBC1 NI_.


Dr Who recording on three channels right now!!

101,108,851.....


----------



## VirginMediaPhil

I actually used BBC One Wales to record Rolf on Welsh Art (which was brilliant and completely fascinating by the way) so I'm glad we now have the choice to view the channel, but I can see why it would annoy other people.


----------



## geekspeak

At end of watching recorded program, screen just freezes - no delete screen. Pressed play (to see if it was at the end) - progress bar jumps to half way and program starts playing from the beginning.

Pressed "fast forward 30 seconds" button number of times, recording starts again from the beginning. 

Fast forward through adverts (not using 30 seconds button) and it automatically started playing again at some seemingly random place.

etc etc.


----------



## jethrouk

When i set up 'a' recording and Tivo make 8 on same day:


Gardening Today Fri 6/05
Gardening Today Fri 6/05
Gardening Today Fri 6/05
Gardening Today Fri 6/05
Gardening Today Fri 6/05
Gardening Today Fri 6/05
Gardening Today Fri 6/05
Gardening Today Fri 6/05

its nice but there is a glaringly obvious problem

Tivo must also display channel & time in list view - there's plenty of room

e.g.

Gardening Today Fri 6/05 CBS 9:00
Gardening Today Fri 6/05 CBS 9:30
Gardening Today Fri 6/05 CBS 10:00
Gardening Today Fri 6/05 BBC1 HD 21:00
Gardening Today Fri 6/05 Home 22:00
Gardening Today Fri 6/05 Home 22:30
Gardening Today Fri 6/05 Home 23:00
Gardening Today Fri 6/05 Home 23:30

hopefully this is an oversight they will fix within a month because it stinks


----------



## cwaring

That's a Guide Data issue not a bug or fault.


----------



## Brett33

ross_dunbar said:


> Had our PIN reset to the 1234 default, twice now. It fixes itself within 24 hours, but definitely a bug.


Yes ive had that one a couple of days ago.


----------



## jethrouk

cwaring said:


> That's a Guide Data issue not a bug or fault.


I'm talking about Tivo display (or lack of it) and not the fact that there's 8 recordings

Maybe I just didn't write it in English

And you cant just dismiss every/any Tivo mis-recordings as 'Guide data' - I've only had Tivo for 10 minutes & I know for fact that Tivo can not differentiate between some new/repeat episodes where V+ can = correct 'Guide data'


----------



## cwaring

jethrouk said:


> I'm talking about Tivo display (or lack of it) and not the fact that there's 8 recordings
> 
> Maybe I just didn't write it in English.


No. I mis-understood. 

Currently has day and Season/Ep details if available.



> And you cant just dismiss every/any Tivo mis-recordings as 'Guide data' - I've only had Tivo for 10 minutes & I know for fact that Tivo can not differentiate between some new/repeat episodes where V+ can = correct 'Guide data'


Tivo is more intelligent than V+ and get it's guide data from a different source. So, in fact, I *can* put it down to bad guide data as that is *precisely* what it is. And I've had Tivo longer than you; for nearly ten years in fact.

(Sorry. Supposed to be "no discussion" in here )


----------



## RichardJH

VM Tivo Bugs & Faults Thread *[NO DISCUSSION]*


----------



## VirginMediaPhil

RichardJH said:


> VM Tivo Bugs & Faults Thread *[NO DISCUSSION]*


IMO that's a stupid thing to put as this is a discussion board and nobody is going to be able to restrain their opinions; plus there may be something quite simple but quite important that needs to be posted here but they can't because it's [NO DISCUSSION]

I reckon it should be Limited Discussion, not a ban on all discussion.


----------



## RichardJH

VirginMediaPhil said:


> I reckon it should be Limited Discussion, not a ban on all discussion.


The originator of the thread made the decision to make it no discussion just as most "stickys" have been in the past. It is just annoying that when you subscribe to a no discussion thread in the hope that you will just get posts about EG VM Tivo bugs & faults you find that it becomes all but that.


----------



## VirginMediaPhil

RichardJH said:


> The originator of the thread made the decision to make it no discussion just as most "stickys" have been in the past. It is just annoying that when you subscribe to a no discussion thread in the hope that you will just get posts about EG VM Tivo bugs & faults you find that it becomes all but that.


It's only supposed to be a thread to post new bugs. People will be notified in other means if a bug has been rectified, or at least that's how it should work. You shouldn't be subscribed to this topic, unless you just want to read about new bugs, which is kind of boring.


----------



## Jong1

Had a problem with Sunday night's recording of "House". It appeared in My Shows, but when I opened it the time bar was one hour logn but with only about 20 mins of green line. Sure enough after 20 mins the picture just froze.

I assume there was a signal quality problem that caused the recording to stop. But TiVo clearly knows it did not record the whole show -the green line says so. Surely it should have flagged this as a recording hiccup and scheduled to record the next repeat?


----------



## cwaring

If it records it *at all* then it's not a 'hiccup'. I don't think it can differentiate between a user stopping a recording, for example, a lost signal causing a problem.

I suppose it should do, of course, so this gets a "+1" from me


----------



## Jong1

Had a similar problem last night. The box rebooted in the middle of a recording . It recorded two chunks of the show but with a big bit, missing out the middle. Again, apparently, this is not a hiccup! IMHO oh yes it is!


----------



## John McE

Is it my imagination, or has the recent update sped menu access up a bit?


----------



## geekspeak

John McE said:


> Is it my imagination, or has the recent update sped menu access up a bit?


Certainly not for me it hasn't. As slow and buggy as ever.:down::down::down:


----------



## andonevris

Added a series link for formula one on BBC HD, in the season pass manager t it is showing up as BBC HD not "formula one"

Checked upcoming episodes and they seem to be scheduled fine, just the name of the show missing in the season pass manager. Perhaps a guide data problem?


----------



## Cableguy1927

andonevris said:


> Added a series link for formula one on BBC HD, in the season pass manager t it is showing up as BBC HD not "formula one"
> 
> Checked upcoming episodes and they seem to be scheduled fine, just the name of the show missing in the season pass manager. Perhaps a guide data problem?


Please post more detail in the EPG discussion thread. Thanks


----------



## Dougie

About half an hour ago - I noticed a thin White line about 3/4 the way down my television screen on any recorded programme. I'm hoping it's just a glitch that will be fixed after I stick it on standby - but just wondering if others have had this too?


----------



## geekspeak

Another day - another crash requiring power off. Had a folder with about 200 items. Was scrolling up from the bottom and had deleted about 10 programs and got about a third of the way up. (had taken ages obviously given the speed of the UI) Pressed page up, but no item was highlighted. UI was completely unresponsive, although the IR led still blinked. Left 5 minutes, still nothing, reset UI procedure did nothing (it made sound the first time but nothing else). I have booted into windows and typed this message in considerably less time than Tivo has taken to start-up again.

Oh well, at least the reboot removes the "will be deleted within 24 hours" erroneous messages showing on many programs for another day or two.


----------



## geekspeak

Was watching a recording (SD) and it froze half way through. Was only recording one SD at the time. Froze for about a minute then rebooted.

Also I check "recently deleted" most days. I had 2 or 3 pages worth in there last night. (a mixture of SD and HD) This morning it was empty and the number of suggestions has gone down by about 20. It has recorded a small fraction of that amount, mostly in SD. No idea where the space has gone.


----------



## cwaring

For the first time since I got it, my Tivo has let me down 

When I first got it, back in February (or was it March?) I set up a load of Wishlists, including one for the film "Déjà Vu". I used the search facility to find the film and used the option to set up a wishlist for it. I also made it auto-record. Of course, I didn't know when it would be shown next but have been checking it anyway since then; as I do with all my Wishlists.

You can imagine my reaction when, on turning to BBC1 a few moments ago - completely by chance, I might add! - and found that the film had been on for the last hour 

Even more luckily, one tuner was already on the channel having recorded Doctor Who earlier in the evening so I was able to get it from the beginning thanks to the buffering facility.

So I went into the Wishlist and the film wasn't listed 

I'm going to be phoning this one in to Tivo faults next week but I thought I'd post about this in here too.


----------



## John McE

Doctor Who in HD olon 108 didn't record for me last night, either - when I checked the slot in the (backwards) listings it was completely blank, despite it having been fine a few days earlier.


----------



## OzSat

John McE said:


> Doctor Who in HD olon 108 didn't record for me last night, either - when I checked the slot in the (backwards) listings it was completely blank, despite it having been fine a few days earlier.


Are you able to do a screenshot showing the missing info?


----------



## cwaring

Recorded fine here.


----------



## John McE

Photo attached:


----------



## cwaring

There's a "to be announced" on BBC4 there too


----------



## hornist

cwaring said:


> For the first time since I got it, my Tivo has let me down
> 
> When I first got it, back in February (or was it March?) I set up a load of Wishlists, including one for the film "Déjà Vu".


I wonder if it was a problem with the accented characters in the wishlist. Perhaps they don't work, like punctuation marks don't work. What I mean is, you can enter a search string in a wishlist with punctuation in (e.g. "FOYLE'S WAR"), but it won't find programmes whose title matches. I just wonder if accented characters suffer from the same problem.


----------



## John McE

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaargh! When I looked under system it appears that the last update failed - now why would it fail? It doesn't have to make a phone call anymore, so surely if there a temporary glitch in the internet, it should just try again in a few minutes?

Anyway, that was the start of my problems. I forced it to do a manual update (which took about five minutes to get beyond "Preparing" or whatever the first line says, but then it managed to update just fine.

Then, I discovered that many of my Series Links, although listing programmes OK, were not set to record any episodes. It seems to have affected most of my BBC series links, and not other channels. So I've just spent close on 4 hours going through each one, cancelling where necessary, then re-entering them. And don't get me started on this god-awful new search virgin have implemented. I do NOT want an endless list of actors and actresses I've never even heard of, I want to be able to do what I always could with the my old TIVO, and get to the programme I wanted with just the first three of four characters entered.

Then, despite setting up Doctor Who Confidential to record on Ch. 187 in HD, when I double-checked it had set it to record on BBC-3 in SD. How in God's name can it do that?

And finally, I knew there was a program on sometime today with Andrew Marr interviewing Barack Obama, which I wanted to record. Couldn't find it in the guide, not on BBC-1 or 2, so I resorted to a Wishlist. "Marr" bought up Andrew Marr, but the only show of his listed was his Sunday morning show. So I entered another Wishlist for "Obama". Still absolutely nothing. I then went online to the RT site, and entered Obama and it came up straight away with "Obama News Special" at 5.30pm this afternoon.

So I went back to the TIVO and found it in the guide, and it's listed as Obama: News Special - now I can only presume that because there is no space between Obama and the colon, it doesn't recognise my Wishlist of just "Obama". I am sure the series 1 wouldn't have been that dumb. But also, why didn't the Andrew Marr Wishlist throw up the programme? I can only presume that he isn't even listed in the data for this show. Either way, a search system that was a joy to use on the old TIVO has been rendered slow, frustrating and completely unreliable.

If it wasn't for HD programming I am closer than I've ever been to sending it back and plugging in my trusty old TIVO again.


----------



## cwaring

hornist said:


> I wonder if it was a problem with the accented characters in the wishlist. Perhaps they don't work, like punctuation marks don't work. What I mean is, you can enter a search string in a wishlist with punctuation in (e.g. "FOYLE'S WAR"), but it won't find programmes whose title matches. I just wonder if accented characters suffer from the same problem.


Possibly, but Tivo put them in there, not me


----------



## cwaring

You really need to sort out the PIN issue as it's getting stupid now 

BAFTA Awards, BBC1 8pm-10pm Sunday. Added five minutes padding but then stopped the recording *before* 10pm, yet *still* got asked for the PIN


----------



## warrenrb

In the past two days, three attempts at simply playing different recordings have resulted in a black screen for about 5-6 seconds, followed by a flash of all the lights on the unit, and a reboot.

I repeat, doing nothing more than choosing a show from my shows, and pressing play.

Once the unit reboots, the same show plays OK.


----------



## John McE

Just turned on my TV to find a "channel not authorised" message on BBC1-HD (108) - other HD channels were fine though. A reboot solved the problem, but I thought this issue was supposed to have been fixed with one of the updates? Since most of my recording are on BBC1-HD and BBC-HD, if I hadn't spotted this I could have lost several planned recordings. This problem really needs to be sorted properly.


----------



## Jong1

John McE said:


> Just turned on my TV to find a "channel not authorised" message on BBC1-HD (108) - other HD channels were fine though. A reboot solved the problem, but I thought this issue was supposed to have been fixed with one of the updates? Since most of my recording are on BBC1-HD and BBC-HD, if I hadn't spotted this I could have lost several planned recordings. This problem really needs to be sorted properly.


Of course there may be more than one cause, but for me exactly the error you describe was due to a box fault. I had it from day one. First engineer checked signal levels - all perfect - and changed my smart card - didn't help. Problem remained even after the last update. Second engineer swapped the box and no problem since.


----------



## John McE

Interesting. If it happens again, I'll certainly give them a call and see what they say, but I'm willing to bet they'll tell me to do what I've already done and re-boot the box.


----------



## VirginMediaPhil

The guide seems to be appearing to start from channel 0 and not from the channel you are on anymore - which is really annoying. Be glad if someone could fix it, thanks.


----------



## geekspeak

You can only frame advance about 150 times. (maybe up to 200 max?) I pressed pause on a recording and then fast forward to frame advance. After about 150 presses it won't go forward any more. I had just got near the place I wanted to freeze frame and then found I had wasted my time, as I could not go a few frames more.

I won't even start on how it jumps if you try to frame-advance backwards or change direction. S1 did that and so does the "new" one more than a decade later. Makes it very difficult to freeze on a particular frame.


----------



## sjp

when setting up an SL from a view all wishlists run the proccess seems to start from the very beginning when you've finished setting up th SL.

this means that setting up a single SL can take several minutes, i'm currently on minute 9 of a view all wishlists + 1 SL creation.


----------



## Dougie

Mod: Please feel free to delete if this has appeared before:

When setting up any recording can we please have the same feature as V+ whereby all recordings can have a default amount of time added before or after the programme being set? It's a pain having to set that up every time you need to record something.


----------



## cwaring

^ This is being worked on, to be added in a future update.


----------



## geekspeak

Seems most times I leave Tivo on pause, when I start the recording again I have to wait at least 5 seconds before the sound starts again. Happens with SD and HD and optical out or "normal tv" audio.

I noticed it occasionally before but now it seems very regular.


----------



## amh15

Tried for some time to exit the iPlayer app with various menu keys. Couldn't find a way to do it. Eventually pressed one of the buttons (my Shows, or Home perhaps?). TiVo seemed to crash with weird flickering on the screen. Had to switch power off. Tried again the next time - worked fine.


----------



## WasBeen

My box was showing ITV on 101 last night (as well as 103). I tried BBC-HD but that just gave me an error screen. Clicked up and down using the channel rocker to make sure it was not user error. 
Most strange.

Re-boot and/or half hour and things were okay again.


----------



## Brangdon

Clear from the SD Season Pass menu doesn't delete the season pass, like it did with series 1. You have to actually select delete from the menu instead.

(Not a big deal but it would be nice if Clear could be used where-ever it made sense.)


----------



## John McE

Something odd happened over the weekend. I've had a series link to "So You Think You Can Dance" set up for the live shows since they began. I went to watch the final late on Saturday, and it wasn't recorded. Looking in "Hiccups" it said the reason was that "someone in your household deleted it". Now apart from me, there's only the cat, and there was nothing on at the time that she would watch!

I have absolutely no recollection of deleting the series link, but I suppose there is a 1% chance I deleted it by mistake while intending to delete another one.

Has anyone else had series links deleted without apparantly doing it themselves?


----------

